

RubyCI: MRI does use RubySpec - Argorak
http://rubyci.org/

======
gus_massa
I suppose this is related to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8821015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8821015).

Do you have more context? Is this a official CI? Is there a webpage explaining
how/who use this?

------
Danack
So it's just failing a lot of the time on purpose?

